# Critique Joy my Palomino Mare



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

based only on the last four photos, I would say she has very good conformation. She might be a bit base narrow on the front, but not sure she is perfectly squared up or not. I can see nothing that stands out as a fault.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> based only on the last four photos, I would say she has very good conformation. She might be a bit base narrow on the front, but not sure she is perfectly squared up or not. I can see nothing that stands out as a fault.


I can tell you she is a little base narrow buts its not real bad.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

What are the positives that give her nice conformation for my learning purposes if you don't mind 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Anyone else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I wont give a conformation critique but will on the turnout I am a stickler for using barbed wire for fencing with horses and would be a bit nervous about a half down gate. Makes me question the scar on the fetlock. 
shes a pretty mare though

JMHO
TRR


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> I wont give a conformation critique but will on the turnout I am a stickler for using barbed wire for fencing with horses and would be a bit nervous about a half down gate. Makes me question the scar on the fetlock.
> shes a pretty mare though
> 
> JMHO
> TRR


 That's not their gate that is some old gate that my cousin has laid there on the corner H post outside the pasture its not even on any hinges. I wouldn't leave a broken gate like that too keep horses in lol. They would be out in a heartbeat. As for the scar u are right that is from barbed wire when she was about 2 she felt it was a good idea to paw the fence and she got hung up. She got antsy when she saw me bringing food in the barn. Beside that accident I've never had any problems with barbed wire myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Barbed wire is NASTY. My boy got spooked by a bear the other day, tried to jump the fence and failed. I can't wait, our new barn doesn't have barbed wire, but electrified fence. 

Other than that, beautiful horse, what do you do with her?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I used to do 4H with her and we would do those little shows now she is just our trail horse I've been having back issues with her lately I'm having a chiropractor come look at her. They live on a 15 acre horse pasture that we own I bet electrified fence all the way around that would be expensive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I used to do 4H with her and we would do those little shows now she is just our trail horse I've been having back issues with her lately I'm having a chiropractor come look at her. They live on a 15 acre horse pasture that we own I bet electrified fence all the way around that would be expensive. If I can get her back feeling better and after she has her baby I want to start taking her to palomino shows. I was kinda upset she got rebred the neighbors new stud colt got into my pasture and bred her. Well at least it will be a cute baby and now that colt is gelded hopefully that won't happen again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

She is pretty.. IF I didnt have to have barbed wire.. I wouldnt.. BUt I have no choice. I have cows.. and electric fence.. doesnt.. work.. dont for my cows.. but never had a big problem with barbed wire..


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

barrelbeginner said:


> She is pretty.. IF I didnt have to have barbed wire.. I wouldnt.. BUt I have no choice. I have cows.. and electric fence.. doesnt.. work.. dont for my cows.. but never had a big problem with barbed wire..


I never have either besides that one time and it was just a random accident she never pawed the fence again. Unfortunately she had to learn the hard way. Though she is my only horse that paws thank goodness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Positives? Nice short back. Good shoulder angle ( well, a tiny, tiny bit on the upright side) and size of shoulder, neck ties in neither too high nor too low. croup/hip angle is not too steep and is big enough. she has good bone, straight front legs, short canons, clean hocks (not puffy), pasterns are long enough to give her some softness in her stride (not a jackhammer to ride) but short enough to not be stressed with use. Pretty head with good throatlatch (not too thick).

She isn't light and delicate, but she is certainly feminine and has that look of a horse that will stay sound for years.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Positives? Nice short back. Good shoulder angle ( well, a tiny, tiny bit on the upright side) and size of shoulder, neck ties in neither too high nor too low. croup/hip angle is not too steep and is big enough. she has good bone, straight front legs, short canons, clean hocks (not puffy), pasterns are long enough to give her some softness in her stride (not a jackhammer to ride) but short enough to not be stressed with use. Pretty head with good throatlatch (not too thick).
> 
> She isn't light and delicate, but she is certainly feminine and has that look of a horse that will stay sound for years.


Oh thank you tiny I really appreciate that it really helps me learn. I love her to pieces even if I have to deal with her occasional I'm a sassy mare moments. She is a smooth ride and a quick mover I hope now that I'm out of college to do more with her she is too nice to be sitting in the pasture.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

_Way_ too nice a horse to be keeping in barbed wire and uncapped T posts. It was the very first thing I noticed. Barbed wire = two things. Either a dead horse or a huge vet bill. Might not happen today or this year, but believe me, those who have at those of us who constantly harp on about how dangerous barbed wire is, wish they had listened. I can't even look at the barbed wire injuries on the net, any more.

Love your nice horse!

Lizzie


----------



## Breella (May 26, 2012)

Peppy Barrel Racing said:


> I used to do 4H with her and we would do those little shows now she is just our trail horse I've been having back issues with her lately I'm having a chiropractor come look at her. They live on a 15 acre horse pasture that we own I bet electrified fence all the way around that would be expensive.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You can get solar powered panels now, and rolls of the electrified tape come in 5-6 hundred feet for 60-70 depending on where you buy it.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I had horses in barbed wire all my life I've never had a problem with it besides the joy accident. Now if I had an accident prone horse or a horse that jumped fences or pushed down fences I'd be a little more cocerned about changing it but I do regular fence checks where I walk the whole line of the fence if anything is ever broken I fix it immediately. Now I've had a friend who had a mare who impaled herself on a t post she was getting teased by some neighbor kids and rear up and fell down on the post. Luckily I have no close neighbors if that happened to me I'd never get over it. So maybe if the time comes when I have a money I can look at other options but right now they are fine I promise. They have a good size clean pasture a barn and a pond they are happy campers. I starting to think electric fence must be an east coast thing cause around where I live all you going to see is barbed wire. I do see electric fences but usually they are keeping a stud inside of it. . I'm jut going to say to each there own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lefty (Sep 20, 2012)

she looks to be quite sickle hocked... she had a nice short a back and pretty decent hip.


----------



## smguidotti (Jul 31, 2012)

I like her pasterns and proportionally sized feet - maybe just a little under muscled ?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Overall pretty well balanced. The only things that stood out to me were her short cannons and her hind legs. Something is off in her hind legs, I can't quite pin it down, though.

Honestly, I've never had a problem with barb wire either. I see no problem with it, with MY horses. They respect the fence, so they have no issues with it. We rent 8 acres from a little old lady, and all of it is fenced in barb wire. Have we ever had a bad injury because of it? No. We're not about to refence the entire pasture that we rent because people on the internet told us to. I will say, though, that she is going to be changing the fencing soon.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

See my horses respect the barbed wire as well. That's not to say barb wire can't be dangerous but I've personally havent had a problem with it. Here lately joy has been bucking which was never a problem before so I think there is something wrong with her back I noticed that she looks uncomfortable running it trotting as well. So I'm having a chiropractor come look to see if she is out somewhere. Could that make her look weird in the back?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Milking Moo Moos (May 4, 2012)

Well short cannons I believe would be an asset, correct? This would make the leg much more sturdy, less prone to injury, not to mention a better mover. If you had a really long and skinny stick, and a short and thick stick the thick one would always win.(I ride jumpers & Dressage, I am not sure if long cannons would be a desirable trait for western pleasure or something???) I love her confirmation


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Milking Moo Moos said:


> Well short cannons I believe would be an asset, correct? This would make the leg much more sturdy, less prone to injury, not to mention a better mover. If you had a really long and skinny stick, and a short and thick stick the thick one would always win.(I ride jumpers & Dressage, I am not sure if long cannons would be a desirable trait for western pleasure or something???) I love her confirmation


You are right for this breed medium short cannon bones are a must!


----------

